# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Αμπεροτσιμπίδα Amprobe ACDC-52NAV. AC/DC 600A, τάσης AC/DC 1000V

## sotron1

Αμπεροτσιμπίδα-πολύμετρο Amprobe ACDC-52NAV.   Αχρησιμοποίητη. 
Όσο για το τι κάνει καλύτερα κοιτάξτε τα στο internet, κάνει πολλά πράγματα για να τα αναρτήσω εδώ.

Την δίνω 120 ευρώ.

Καινούργια κοστίζει 279 ευρώ.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862


IMG_20210803_184246.jpgIMG_20210803_184216.jpgIMG_20210803_184231.jpgIMG_20210803_184240.jpgIMG_20210803_184451.jpgIMG_20210803_184505.jpg

----------

